# ford 7610



## aquafan (Feb 21, 2012)

We have a 4 wheel drive 7610 which has filled the clutch/ bell housing
with transmission oil. I have split it in two and are trying to workout
where the oil has come from. Anyone had experience with this particular
model?


----------



## harry16 (Dec 8, 2011)

Replace all of the shaft seals coming out of the transmission. There is a drain hole at the bottom of the bell housing with a cotter pin in it. If your bell housing was full of oil, the drain hole was plugged.


----------

